# Airless tyres for your motorhome?



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Forget jacks, spares, air checks and best of all punctures - an American company has announced it is planning to sell airless tyres from the beginning of next year...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ures-American-firm-unveils-airless-tires.html

Interesting idea. :roll:

Mike


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Airless tyres?

It will be breathless sex next


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Sounds interesting even if they do look a little odd. I wonder how they cope with different loads which would normally be compensated for by increasing the air pressure. I like the idea of them being quieter too.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

"The tires have withstood gunshots and have been driven on for hundreds of hours and over 5,000 miles. They are also designed to let shrapnel pass through."

That's good to know then if you were to get lost in Moss Side one night!

On a more serious note I wonder how they compare with a normal tyre for 'rolling resistance'. A lot of people would think twice about fitting them if the mpg suffered significantly.

JohnW


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've always thought that tyres should be filled with some type of foam, should not be beyond the capabilities of manufactures to 'push' the correct amount in, to 'mimic' a certain pressure .  

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I can see some advantages-

No side-wall cracking

No overheating

But what is the effect if the gaps get clogged with snow/ice/mud?

At least one cannot under/over inflate.

Geoff


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

To save anyone else the trouble, I have informed the Mail that the words are " TYRE " and " KERB".

Thery have yet to thank me.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Been using airless tyres on wheelchairs for years now! Ok not quite the same but they do give a harder ride. You can also get tyres made with kevlar much more resistent to punctures. Drawing pins bend when run over rather than pierce the tyre.
peedee


----------

